# confitures de mûres sauvages (FR)



## Schlabberlatz

> […] le docteur […] se trouva en état de  faire honneur aux *confitures de mûres sauvages*, qui étaient la gloire  spéciale de dame Katrina […] Verne / Laurie, L’Épave du Cynthia


"mûres sauvages" = Brombeeren oder Sumpfbrombeeren (Moltebeeren): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2968866

Bleibt noch die Frage, was mit „confiture“ gemeint ist. Der Begriff ist viel umfassender als das deutsche „Konfitüre“, es gibt z.B. auch confiture d’oignons:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2943570
http://allrecipes.fr/recette/7938/confiture-d-oignon-au-vinaigre-balsamique.aspx

und confiture de lait:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confiture_de_lait

Also in etwa: „Zubereitung“. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass so etwas wie Warenje gemeint ist. Aber „Sumpfbrombeerzubereitung“ oder „Sumpfbrombeerwarenje“ scheinen mir nicht so passend zu sein. Vielleicht einfach „Sumpfbrombeerdessert“? Oder kennt jemand einen besseren Begriff?


----------



## perpend

Vielleicht eher in Richtung "Elixier" oder "Heilmittel"? There's something called a "poultice" in English.


----------



## bearded

Vielleicht _Brombeer-Grütze(n)?_


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> "mûres sauvages" = Brombeeren oder Sumpfbrombeeren (Moltebeeren): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2968866


Naja, eigentlich sind _mûres sauvages_ schon eindeutig _Brombeeren_. Die in dem von Dir zitierten Thread geäußerte *Vermutung*, es seien in diesem speziellen Fall _Moltebeeren _gemeint, entstammt dem Kontext (weil Moltebeeren in Skandinavien sehr populär sind). Normalerweise sind _Moltebeeren _aber_ mûres des marais_ und nicht _mûres sauvages.

_


Schlabberlatz said:


> Bleibt noch die Frage, was mit „confiture“ gemeint ist. Der Begriff ist viel umfassender als das deutsche „Konfitüre“, es gibt z.B. auch confiture d’oignons:


Wieso? _Zwiebelkonfitüre _sagt man im Deutschen doch auch. Nur ist in Deutschland die *Sache *nicht so populär wie in Frankreich (was übrigens schade ist)... und darum auch das *Wort *seltener. Im Übrigen kenne ich aus dem Supermarkt in Frankreich (und der französischsprachigen Schweiz -- ich mache meine Einkäufe auf beiden Seiten der Grenze) mehr den Ausdruck _confit d’oignons_. _Confit*ure* d’oignons_ ist mir weniger vertraut.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für die Antworten!

Ein Elixier ist wohl nicht gemeint, jedenfalls kommt das hier nicht vor.

„Grütze“ (wie „Rote Grütze“) ist eine verlockende Möglichkeit, aber ich glaube, die Art der Herstellung ist doch zu verschieden.

Vielleicht muss ich doch „Brombeeren“ nehmen, aber „Sumpfbrombeeren“ würde den Begriff „Brombeeren“ ja auch enthalten, das läge dann wohl noch im Bereich des Akzeptablen; „Moltebeeren“ würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Im Zweifel kann man auch immer noch eine Anmerkung hinzufügen.

Aber natürlich ist so etwas immer ein bisschen riskant. Beispiel: „Je lève trois cent vingt.“ (aus Jules Verne: Le Chemin de France). In der alten englischen Übersetzung steht da „I can lift 320.“ In der Neubearbeitung dieser Übersetzung durch I.O. Evans findet man: „I can lift three hundred kilograms.“ Das scheint mir doch reichlich viel zu sein, es sind wohl eher _Pfund_ gemeint.

„Zwiebelkonfitüre“: man lernt nie aus … Aber vielleicht ist das eher eine Schweizer Spezialität? Es scheint mir doch etwas exotisch zu sein, vgl. hier.


----------



## berndf

Mein Beispiel ist aus Deutschland. Ist m.E. wirklich, weil Deutsche die Sache nicht kennen. Fois Gras mit Confit d'Oignons ist wirklich lecker.


----------



## Resa Reader

Ich würde den Begriff einfach mit "Brombeermarmelade" übersetzen. Im Deutschen ist der Begriff "Marmelade" ja nicht unbedingt auf Zitrusfrüchte beschränkt.

https://www.google.fr/search?tbm=is...dr...0...1ac.1.34.img..17.14.1779.-dLOAgRDkBc

https://www.google.de/search?tbm=is....0.msedr...0...1ac..34.img..0.0.0.aOqSn8YCkpw


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für die Antwort! Ja, vielleicht ist es Marmelade, aber da kein Brot erwähnt wird, habe ich den Verdacht, dass es eine andere Art von „confiture“ ist. Wobei der Autor aber auch davon ausgegangen sein könnte, dass der Leser sich das Brot dazudenken wird. Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## berndf

Konfitüre muss ja nichts mit Brot zu tun haben. Du solltest dich vielleicht etwas von der sehr deutschen Sichtweise lösen, dass Konfitüre nur auf Brot gegessen werden kann. Die Rolle des Brotes in der französische sowieso etwas anders als in der deutschen: Man ist Brot als Beilage_ zu_ etwas und nicht als Unterlage _mit_ etwas.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig, aber ich glaube, dass auch die Mehrzahl der Leser der Übersetzung bei „Konfitüre“ an Marmelade „für aufs Brot“ denken würde, deswegen wäre mir ein anderer Begriff lieber. Vielleicht eben „Dessert“ (#1), auch wenn das etwas unscharf ist.

(Es scheint aber nicht ausgeschlossen zu sein, dass der Doktor die „confiture“ auf Brot gegessen hat:





> "Faire honneur à" doesn't say if he's eating it with bread or not. He could be too. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2968866&p=15013806#post15013806


.)


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig, aber ich glaube, dass auch die Mehrzahl der Leser der Übersetzung bei „Konfitüre“ an Marmelade „für aufs Brot“ denken würde...


Dafür kann ja die Konfitüre nichts, dass Deutsche sich keine andere Verwendung für sie vorstellen können. Ich fürchte, Du kannst solche kulturellen Unterschiede nicht mit Sprache weg definieren. Natürlich wird auch in Frankreich Konfitüre gerne aus Brot gegessen aber dies gehört nicht zum Wesen der Konfitüre. Im deutschen Sprachraum ist dies übrigens auch nicht immer der Fall, das Konfitüre/Marmelade nur aufs Brot gegessen wird. So wird die Sachertorte (in beiden Varianten) natürlich mit Marillenmarmelade zubereitet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, natürlich könnte man auch einfach „Brombeerkonfitüre(n)“ nehmen, und   wenn es sich bei dem Text nicht um einen Abenteuerroman, sondern um   einen Sachtext handeln würde – oder wenn man eine Art kritische Ausgabe   machen wollte – dann hätte man wohl keine andere Wahl. Mir hat die   Argumentation in _Technik des Übersetzens_ von Wolf Friederich   sehr gut gefallen, wo es um folgende These von Fritz Güttinger   geht





> Die Übersetzung soll auf den Leser dieselbe Wirkung tun wie   das Original, auch wenn sie dazu anders aussehen muss (S. 33)


Es   gibt natürlich eine Schnittmenge von „confiture“ und „Konfitüre“, aber   man findet ja nur selten Begriffe, die wirklich deckungsgleich sind.

 Ich glaube, es ist vertretbar, wenn man sich Gedanken darüber macht,   welche Wirkung ein Wort auf den Leser hat. In diesem Fall gibt es für   den Leser des Originals ein breites Bedeutungsspektrum, für den Leser   einer deutschen Übersetzung, in der das Wort „Konfitüre“ verwendet wird,   ein eingeengtes, zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Ich bin auch nicht so   richtig begeistert von „Dessert“, deswegen habe ich ja gefragt, ob   jemand eine bessere Idee hat, aber als Notbehelf könnte man es   vielleicht nehmen.

Interessant finde ich auch, dass ein  Muttersprachler  schreibt:





> exoticism seems more important than  accuracy in this  type of novel   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2970791&p=15023263#post15023263


Wörtlich   übersetzt wären „mûres sauvages“ ja „Wildmaulbeeren“; das „sauvage“  ist  natürlich ganz hübsch für diese Art Roman, wenn man davon ausgeht,  dass  hier „exoticism“ wirklich eine Rolle spielt. Da ist  „Sumpfbrombeeren“  doch auch ganz nett, und „mûres sauvages“ ist wohl  zumindest vereinzelt  auch für Moltebeeren verwendet worden, vgl. hier:    http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2968866&p=15013168#post15013168

Man  kann das Ganze natürlich auch ganz anders sehen. Dr Ralph ergänzt  seine  Aussage bezüglich des „exoticism“ noch um „or I can as well be  totally  mistaken!“, und es geht hier auch nicht um mathematische Fragen,  wo man  eindeutige Beweise führen könnte  Auf jeden Fall danke noch mal  für die  Erläuterungen zur französischen Küche! Da bin ich kein  Experte, und  diese Informationen können mir bei anderen Sachen noch  sehr nützlich  werden.


----------



## Lune bleue

Hallo hier,

ich hätte nie gedacht dass "confiture de mûres sauvages" soviele Zweifel bringen könnte. Ganz spontan hätte ich es als Brombeermarmelade übersetzt. :??: 
Brombeer, weil es die Früchte sind, die man so oft und einfach draußen finden kann ; und Marmelade, weil so heißt es auf Deutsch ganz normal wenn man die Früchte zu Hause kocht, egal ob es sich eigentlich um Aufstrich, Konfitüre, usw handelt. Es ist kein Kochbuch, sondern ein Roman, die Idee bleibt, oder?
Was steht eigentlich auf einem Glas "confiture de mûres sauvages" als Übersetzung in der Schweiz?


----------



## berndf

Lune bleue said:


> ich hätte nie gedacht dass "confiture de mûres sauvages" soviele Zweifel bringen könnte.


Das hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert.


Lune bleue said:


> Was steht eigentlich auf einem Glas "confiture de mûres sauvages" als Übersetzung in der Schweiz?


Ich müsste da direkt mal im Supermarkt nachschauen gehen. Bei dem aktuellen Frankenkurs kaufen wir ehrlich gesagt mehr in Frankreich als in der Schweiz ein. Im übrigen bin ich kein großer Marmeladenfan. Ich habe beim <große Detailhandelskette> online Shop nachgeschaut. Die verkaufen Brombeerkonfitüre. Hätte ich intuitiv auch vermutet. Marmelade wird in Deutschland und Österreich gesagt. Die standarddeutschen Ausdrücke in der Schweiz sind viel öfter französischen Ursprungs. So sagt man im Dialekt für _Hähnchen Güggeli _aber wenn man Standarddeutsch spricht dann _Poulet _(betont auf der ersten Silbe).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> Lune bleue:
> ich hätte nie gedacht dass "confiture de mûres sauvages" soviele Zweifel bringen könnte.





> berndf:
> Das hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert.


Und mich auch. Ich hatte im French-English Forum vor allem deshalb nachgefragt, weil da eben _nicht_ „confiture de mûres sauvages“ steht, sondern „confiture*s* de mûres sauvages“. Ich habe mich gefragt, welche verschiedenen Arten von „Zubereitungen“ gemeint sein könnten, und gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich die Antworten dann um die „mûres“ drehen würden.

Ich hoffe, hier entsteht nicht der Eindruck, als wolle ich alles möglichst exotisch und exzentrisch übersetzen. Es ist mir viel lieber, wenn ich nur ins Wörterbuch schauen muss und gleich das Passende finde. Das hier ist jetzt eine Ausnahme, wo ich mal nicht so eng am Ausgangstext bleibe wie sonst. (Ausführliche Leseproben zu meinen anderen Übersetzungen sind auf Google Books verfügbar. PM an mich, wenn jemand die Links dazu haben möchte.)

Ich versuche auch, die Zahl der Anmerkungen gering zu halten, aber hier müsste ich dann wohl eine hinzufügen.

Man darf nichts willkürlich verändern. In #12 habe ich schon erläutert, warum ich kleine Abweichungen vom eigentlichen Wortsinn des Ausgangstextes für vertretbar halte. Es geht um die Wirkung auf den Leser. Der Leser des französischen Originals würde bei „confitures de mûres sauvages“ nicht stutzen – nehme ich zumindest an. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass viele deutsche Leser bei „(Brombeer-)Marmelade“ stutzen würden. „Wie, die essen schiere Marmelade, ohne Brot?“

Wenn jetzt „Marmelade“ die einzige Bedeutung von „confiture“ wäre, müsste ich natürlich diesen Ausdruck nehmen, keine Frage! Aber es ist eben nicht die einzige Bedeutung. Es könnte durchaus auch eine Art Warenje sein. Warum nicht, das Buch spielt ja in Norwegen, nicht in Frankreich.

Natürlich dürfte es auch viele Leser geben, die bei „Marmelade“ oder „Konfitüre“ nicht stutzen würden, Leser, die aus Teilen des deutschen Sprachraums stammen, wo Marmelade auch ohne Brot gegessen wird. Aber das dürften längst nicht alle sein. Und, wie schon erwähnt, warum sollte es keine andere „Zubereitung“ sein? Warum sollte es ausgeschlossen sein, dass es sich um eine Art Warenje handelt?


----------



## berndf

Weil die zu dünnflüssig für Konfitüre ist. Wenn ich nach einer Umschreibung suchen müsste, würde ich eher an Kompott denken.


----------



## Lune bleue

Ich kannte Warenje nicht, und habe da gelernt dass ich sehr oft Warenje koche anstatt Konfitüre: es klingt nach eine "confiture ratée" für mich lol 

Bezüglich die Mehrzahl bei "confitures de mûres sauvages", könnte auch man denken, und weil es die "gloire de Katrina" ist, dass sie die gleiche Konfitüre mit verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen kocht. ZB mit Zimt, Vanille, usw. Mit jeder Gewürze wird ein kleiner Topf gemacht. So kriegt man am Ende mehrere Brombeerkonfitüren zum ausprobieren. Sonst warum "gloire" für sowas banales? Würde sowas hier im Kontext passen? 

Was das Brot angeht, habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man mit diesem Satz nicht erfahren kann ob er mit oder ohne Brot die Konfitüre kostet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Edit: (gekreuzt mit Lune bleue)


> berndf:
> Weil die zu dünnflüssig für Konfitüre ist.


(Edit Ende)
Aus heutiger Sicht mag das stimmen.





> (Jusqu'au mil. du xixe).  Vx. Aliments bouillis et conservés  dans le sucre (fruits au sirop, pâtes de fruits, fruits confits, dragées et  confitures, 2.). Le Grand Robert


Grousset alias Laurie war Jahrgang 1844, dürfte also dieses ältere, größere Bedeutungsspektrum des Begriffs noch gekannt haben.





> Mod. Fruits coupés ou entiers qu'on a  fait cuire dans du sucre (plus longuement et avec plus de sucre que les  compotes) pour les conserver (au  sens large, inclut les _marmelades_ et _gelées_). Le Grand Robert


Ich habe ja geschrieben, eine _Art_ Warenje. Das Buch spielt nicht in Osteuropa. Also, Frau Katrina hat ganze Früchte genommen und die mit mehr Zucker eingekocht, als man bei einem Kompott nimmt. Das ist dann eine norwegische Zubereitungsart, zumindest hypothetisch möglich. Nun gut, das ist jetzt etwas konstruiert, aber wie hier:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2968866&p=15017310#post15017310
schon geschrieben: die Beschreibung der norwegischen Küche ist in diesem Roman sowieso nicht akkurat. Man sollte da nichts „auf die Goldwaage legen“. Außerdem wäre der Begriff „Dessert“ ja auch „schwammig“, es wäre bei Verwendung dieses Begriffs keinesfalls ausgeschlossen, dass es sich bei dem Nachtisch um Marmelade handelt. Ich habe auch weiter oben nicht gesagt, dass ich das für ausgeschlossen hielte.

Edit:





> Lune bleue:
> Bezüglich die Mehrzahl bei "confitures de mûres sauvages", könnte auch  man denken, und weil es die "gloire de Katrina" ist, dass sie die  gleiche Konfitüre mit verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen kocht. ZB mit  Zimt, Vanille, usw. Mit jeder Gewürze wird ein kleiner Topf gemacht. So  kriegt man am Ende mehrere Brombeerkonfitüren zum ausprobieren. Sonst  warum "gloire" für sowas banales? Würde sowas hier im Kontext passen?


Interessant, danke für die Erläuterung! So könnte es sein. Muss noch mal nachdenken, Dr Ralph hatte geschrieben, dass ich den Plural ignorieren soll:





> I don't think you should pay too much attention to the plural for two reasons:
> - Verne's style is often a little emphatic and more is always better  (think of the fish description in "20,000 leagues..." for example, with  pages full of names, or "5 weeks in a ballon, with an A-to-Z  comprehensive list of Africa explorers) ;
> - Verne's grammar a/o editing was sometimes shaky. You can find for  example "effluve" as feminine, when everybody (including Napoleon III)  knows it is masculine. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2968866&p=15012765#post15012765


----------



## Lune bleue

Schlabberlatz said:


> Frau Katrina hat ganze Früchte genommen und die mit mehr Zucker eingekocht, als man bei einem Kompott nimmt. Das ist dann eine norwegische Zubereitungsart, zumindest hypothetisch möglich.
> Genau so habe ich gelernt, Konfitüre zu machen! Könnte unser Unterschied bei dem Verständnis daran liegen?
> 
> 
> Edit:Interessant, danke für die Erläuterung! Ist nur eine Idee. Es würde aber vielleicht helfen zu erklären warum das Wort "gloire" fürs Konfitürkochen hier benutzt wurde. Es muss was besonders sein.
> 
> So könnte es sein. Muss noch mal nachdenken, Dr Ralph hatte geschrieben, dass ich den Plural ignorieren soll Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Kenne mich mit dem Autor und seinem Stil nicht aus. Sagst du uns bitte am Ende wofür du dich entschieden hast? Danke  . :


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Der Unterschied im Verständnis liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es verschiedene Auffassungen darüber gibt, was als „confiture“ bezeichnet werden kann, wobei sich diese Auffassungen im Verlauf der Zeit auch geändert haben, vgl. oben. Die Definitionen bei fr.wikipedia und im Grand Robert sind teilweise nicht deckungsgleich: bei Wikipedia gehören „marmelades“ und „gelées“ auf jeden Fall dazu, im Grand Robert steht „*au  sens large*, inclut les _marmelades_ et _gelées_“, s.o. Im recht zuverlässigen Bertaux/Lepointe steht unter „confiture“:





> f.  ~s: Eingemachtes n.; eingemachte Früchte; Konfitüren f.pl.


, wobei ich aber meine Zweifel habe, ob mit „confitures“ jemals (normalerweise mit relativ wenig Zucker) „eingemachte Früchte“ gemeint waren.

Also, wenn ich noch mal drüber nachdenke, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Idee mit den verschiedenen Konfitüren ziemlich gut ist, weil man dann auch noch den Plural mit hineinbringen kann. Wie schon gesagt, es geht mir nicht darum, etwas exzentrisches zu nehmen, je enger man am Originaltext bleiben kann, desto besser, wenige Ausnahmen mögen die Regel bestätigen. Ich notiere mir jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten. 1.:





> Sie erfüllten ihren Zweck so gut, dass der Doktor, der aus Gutwilligkeit davon gekostet hatte, dann auch gerne und ausgiebig dem Sumpfbrombeerdessert zusprach, das die besondere Spezialität von Frau Katrina war, und einen so großen Durst verspürte, dass sieben bis acht Tassen ungezuckerten Tees kaum hinreichten, denselben zu löschen.


2.:





> Sie erfüllten ihren Zweck so gut, dass der Doktor, der aus Gutwilligkeit etwas davon genommen hatte, dann auch gerne und ausgiebig von den Brombeerkonfitüren kostete, die die besondere Spezialität von Frau Katrina waren, und einen so großen Durst verspürte, dass sieben bis acht Tassen ungezuckerten Tees kaum hinreichten, denselben zu löschen.


3. Möglichkeit: statt „von den Brombeerkonfitüren“ schreibe ich „von der Brombeer- und der Sumpfbrombeerkonfitüre“, dann habe ich meine geliebten Sumpfbrombeeren noch gerettet.

Ich werde noch genug Zeit haben, darüber nachzudenken, welche Version ich nehme, ich bin erst beim zweiten Kapitel … leider


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Mir fiel noch ein, dass ich es auch noch im Littré nachschauen könnte, und dabei habe ich den Link zu den _Dictionnaires d’autrefois_ wiedergefunden, sehr nützlich: http://artfl-project.uchicago.edu/node/17

„… souvent au pluriel. … une sorte de marmelade ou compote“:





> On l'emploie souvent au pluriel. Fruits entiers ou coupés par morceaux,  qu'on met cuire avec du sucre ou du sirop pendant plus ou moins de  temps, et qui se transforment en une sorte de marmelade ou compote.  Confitures de groseilles, de prunes. http://artflsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/dicos/pubdico1look.pl?strippedhw=confiture


----------



## Lune bleue

Hallo,

und so wird die ursprüngliche Anfrage keine Frage mehr: wir bleiben ganz simpel bei "Konfitüren"... 

Ich habe inzwischen den Text im Link gelesen, und die drei vorgeschlagenen Übersetzungen. Die Nummer 2 passt meiner Meinung nach am bestens, aber ich finde sie alle drei grundsätzlich nicht sehr treu zum Text. Vielleicht ist es gewollt oder vom Kunden gewünscht, ich wollte es nur erwähnen (ist hier OT, aber gerne in PN weiter darüber wenn du Lust hast). 

Schönen Tag


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielen Dank, ich schreibe dir eine PN.

Wie schon gesagt, natürlich kann das ganz einfach „Konfitüren“ heißen, aber aus den Einträgen bei den Dictionnaires d’autrefois geht doch eindeutig hervor, dass das Wort einem Bedeutungswandel unterworfen war. Stellt sich noch die Frage, wie weit dieser Wandel schon fortgeschritten war, als Grousset das Buch geschrieben hat – ca. 1884. Der Littré, erschienen von 1872-77, war damals die Nr. 1 unter den Wörterbüchern. Wenn da steht „… une sorte de marmelade ou compote“, könnte das doch bedeuten, dass es sich bei den „confitures“ eben um „une sorte de … compote“ handelt. Oder nicht?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vielen Dank, ich schreibe dir eine PN.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, natürlich kann das ganz einfach „Konfitüren“ heißen, aber aus den Einträgen bei den Dictionnaires d’autrefois geht doch eindeutig hervor, dass das Wort einem Bedeutungswandel unterworfen war. Stellt sich noch die Frage, wie weit dieser Wandel schon fortgeschritten war, als Grousset das Buch geschrieben hat – ca. 1884. Der Littré, erschienen von 1872-77, war damals die Nr. 1 unter den Wörterbüchern. Wenn da steht „… une sorte de marmelade ou compote“, könnte das doch bedeuten, dass es sich bei den „confitures“ eben um „une sorte de … compote“ handelt. Oder nicht?


Die deutschen Ausdrücke _Konfitüre_ und _Kompott _sind französischen Ursprungs und ich habe noch nie eine irgendwie relevante Abweichung in der Abgrenzung der Ausdrücke in den beiden Sprachen erlebt. Die Aussage _Konfitüre ist eine Art Kompott _würde ich in beiden Sprachen akzeptieren und in beiden Sprachen würde ich gleichermaßen hinzufügen wollen _aber dicker (stärker eingekocht) und mit mehr Zucker_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, sollte umgekehrt denn auch gelten „Kompott ist eine Art Konfitüre“?

Und wenn es tatsächlich so gemeint war, dass Frau Katrina eine Art Kompott gekocht hat? Die Zubereitungsart ist da laut Littré anders, es wird auch Wasser hinzugefügt [und im Eintrag zu „confiture“ steht, dass man die Früchte auch mit Sirup kochen kann, also mit einem Wasseranteil]:





> Compote: … Mets de dessert consistant en fruits cuits à l'eau et au sucre. Compote de poires, de cerises. http://artflsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/dicos/pubdico1look.pl?strippedhw=compote


Mir fällt da grad auf, dass noch weitere Informationen in dem Eintrag enthalten sind:





> SYNONYME
> 
> COMPOTE, CONFITURE, CONSERVE, GELÉE, MARMELADE. Confiture est le terme générique. Il s'entend de toute espèce de fruit confit dans du sucre. La conserve est une confiture ordinairement sèche et qui peut se conserver. La compote se dit des fruits cuits, soit entiers, soit en quartiers, de manière à conserver leur forme ; une compote de poires. La marmelade se dit des fruits qui s'écrasent en cuisant comme la pomme : une marmelade de pommes. La gelée est une confiture du jus des fruits, qui se prend en une masse transparente et tremblante : gelée de groseille, de pomme, de coing.


Man hätte also damals in Frankreich sagen können „Kompott ist eine Art Konfitüre“. Heute aber wohl nicht mehr, siehe den zitierten Eintrag aus dem Grand Robert.

Noch mal detaillierter zum Bedeutungswandel: „confiture“ konnte ursprünglich alles mögliche bedeuten, siehe die Einträge bei den Dictionnaires d’autrefois. Es gab sogar „confitures liquides“, darüber hinaus noch „confitures à mi-sucre“, außerdem galt ca. 1798 noch „Il se dit presque toujours au pluriel“. Bei Littré ist noch übrig geblieben „On l'emploie souvent au pluriel“. Im vorliegenden Beispiel steht „confiture“ im Plural, das könnte doch ein Indiz dafür sein, dass Grousset das Wort so verwendet, wie bei Littré beschrieben, also abweichend zum heutigen Sprachgebrauch. Die Beeren wurden vielleicht mit Sirup gekocht und nicht so lange wie bei Marmelade. Es kommt eine Art Kompott heraus.

Kurz: (wahrscheinliche) Wirkung auf den französischen Leser im Jahre 1885: eine Art Fruchtzubereitung, Kompott oder Marmelade.
Wirkung auf den deutschen Leser von heute, wenn man das Wort „Konfitüre“ nimmt: Marmelade. Natürlich kann das Wort Konfitüre dann in bestimmten Zusammenhängen noch anders verwendet werden („Zwiebelkonfitüre“), aber ich möchte versuchen, „den Leser dort abzuholen, wo er ist“: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Konfituere


----------

